# Flat Pedals and Shoes/Boots



## MacB (2 Jan 2009)

Following on from my faupax of 'butterfly' bars I felt I should continue to be uncool and seek advice on my new flat pedals and footwear combination. Determined to avoid cages, clips, cleats etc I'm looking at what I can do to maximise comfort and minimise slippage. Pedals - the Shimano MX30 and the WellgoMG1 seem to be lead flat contenders. I was going to get the pedals first and see how grippy they are before selecting footwear. Best reviews seem to go to the Five Ten low or mid 2009 model.

Would appreciate input on the flat pedals above and any others you consider worthy of looking at. Use will be road commuting only....thanks.....Al

by the way I read the article on Rivendell bikes about pedals and have to say I like their thinking, so dedicated racing roadies please don't be offended


----------



## gratts (2 Jan 2009)

Have you tried clipless before?


----------



## marinyork (2 Jan 2009)

Do what User says and spend the bulk of the money on some shoes that you are super happy with. I'd have thought shoes would be about £30.


----------



## MacB (2 Jan 2009)

gratts said:


> Have you tried clipless before?



tis a very fair point Gratts, and the answer is no, knowing me I will try them sometime but am not convinced they would be of any benefit for the type of cycling I'm going to be doing in the foreseeable future. But I'm in no way knowledgeable enough to debate this matter in detail, I just wanted to make sure I started out with a decent flat pedal. I'll then move to footwear and, if need be, beyond. I did think this was an interesting read though:-

http://www.rivbike.com/article/clothing/the_shoes_ruse

On a personal level I have found some cycling advice to be a little contradictory. Much is made of giving the upper body a variety of positions to ease potential discomfort on a lengthy ride. However perceived wisdom seems to indicate that the same does not apply to the lower body. Not saying either way is right or wrong just seems a bit strange.


----------



## marinyork (2 Jan 2009)

If you want to use flat pedals, use flat pedals. If you want to use toe clips use those. If you want to use clipless use clipless. You can even get flat one side/SPD the other side!


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2009)

SPD's are the way, honest....fab inventions, suitable for all riding, mud etc...

Go for the one side flat, other side SPD if not convinced.......benefit of both worlds.


----------



## snorri (2 Jan 2009)

It might be worth while getting a pedal compatible with clips like this
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....089948&cguid=98e0c99411e0a0e202815c01ffcf195d

I think we are on a similar train of thought regarding footwear and pedals, but I have found these toe clips handy. They can be used with almost any shoe, and although the straps broke years ago, the toe clip still locates the foot on the pedal and is handy for lifting the pedal to the right position for starting away from traffic lights etc.


----------



## marinyork (2 Jan 2009)

How can you tell if they are compatible with the pedal snorri? I might buy some for a mate.


----------



## purplepolly (2 Jan 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> I felt I should continue to be uncool and seek advice on my new flat pedals and footwear combination.



It may well look uncool but at this time of year it's the people with spds who spend all their time complaining about cold feet. You, however will be able to wear nice cosy thick socks and boots. But don't discount toeclips - I use half toeclips and much prefer them to flat pedals - and the cheapest only cost about a fiver.


----------



## MacB (2 Jan 2009)

purplepolly said:


> It may well look uncool but at this time of year it's the people with spds who spend all their time complaining about cold feet. You, however will be able to wear nice cosy thick socks and boots. But don't discount toeclips - I use half toeclips and much prefer them to flat pedals - and the cheapest only cost about a fiver.



thanks, but a little confused, don't toe clips just fit to any flat pedal or do you need toeclip specific pedals? If you've got a link to what you mean that would be great....thanks.....Al


----------



## Radius (3 Jan 2009)

marinyork said:


> How can you tell if they are compatible with the pedal snorri? I might buy some for a mate.



The pedal should have a little mount (or at least a gap) with two holes for screws, holes which will be in the same place on the toe clip.


----------



## purplepolly (3 Jan 2009)

either of the ones in Users last post (18:40) will do as well, you would have to unscrew the reflectors on the second pair but you should be able to reattach them with the toeclips


----------



## tyred (5 Jan 2009)

On a similar matter, I use plain pedals and ordinary footwear. I did experiment with toe clips on my mountain bike but have found it virtually impossible to get my foot into the thing without ending up falling of the bike. Any advice about getting moving while using toe clips and straps would be very welcome.


----------



## Amanda P (5 Jan 2009)

tyred said:


> On a similar matter, I use plain pedals and ordinary footwear. I did experiment with toe clips on my mountain bike but have found it virtually impossible to get my foot into the thing without ending up falling of the bike. Any advice about getting moving while using toe clips and straps would be very welcome.



It's a knack I'm afraid.

Firstly, you don't need to have the straps really tight. (You can tighten them when you're super-confident if you like, but for now, keep 'em loose). Make sure you have straps which are thick and stiff - floppy ones make it even harder to get your foot in.

Assuming you like to begin with a right-foot pedal stroke, then put your right foot in to the clip while you're stationary. Move off and pedal the first few strokes with your left foot on the non-toeclip side of the left pedal.

When you're ready, and there are no junctions or imminent hazards to deal with, you need to tap the back edge of the pedal with your left toes to flip it over, and then push your foot in. This is where the stiff strap helps - a floppy one will get caught on your foot and hinder you. A stiff one stays put out of the way.

(Some pedals have a little triangular pip on the back edge to help you flip them over. At one time, you could buy pedal flips to bolt onto pedals that didn't have them).

This left-foot flip takes practice to do, I'm afraid. It probably took me several hundred repititions to learn to get my left foot in first time every time - and now I (mostly) use clipless, so it's a redundant skill! (I very occasionally impress someone by flipping both pedals and inserting both feet at the same time while moving, but, really who cares?)

It can be _very_ difficult to get bullky boots or shoes in to toe clips in an off-road situation - vegetation catches on the toe clip, you're pedalling too fast to slip your foot in on a slope... that's where clipless really does help.


----------



## Amanda P (5 Jan 2009)

Oh yes, and really loose, almost sloppy pedal bearings may help.

I have a (mountain) bike with new pedals which are a bit tight and stiff to rotate. They won't flip nicely because the bearing is too stiff. Other pedals which have run in a bit and will spin on the crank easily are much easier to use.

If the toe strap is rubbing on the crank, this can also stop the pedal flipping nicely.

I'm afraid it's rather harder to get your foot into pedals with plastic toe clips than with the old-fashioned chrome or stainless steel ones - the extra weight of a metal toe clip makes the pedal hang at a better angle for making it flip.

It's quite normal to have a little difficulty at first!


----------



## Arch (5 Jan 2009)

I use the half clips a bit like these:

http://www.amazon.com/Zefal-Bicycle-Half-Clips-Black/dp/B000JDZQ0W

and find they suit me fine, and with any shoes. Even easier to get into than the ones with straps, and enough purchase to stop your foot slipping off forward and to give a bit of 'lift' on the upstroke too.

Although on my winter hack, I now have LEDALS, which don't take clips, and they work fine for me too - the only thing I had to get used to was bringing the pedal to the top of the stroke when I stopped, with a toe underneath.


----------



## snorri (5 Jan 2009)

marinyork said:


> How can you tell if they are compatible with the pedal snorri?



Radius has answered your question. I suppose the safest way is to buy them from a shop where you can match up clip and pedal to check before you buy.


----------



## Radius (5 Jan 2009)

Here's a pair of things that will work together:

Pedals: Wellgo V8, I've got these on my Ridgeback after initially buying them for my Storm and realising they'd look odd, so put them on there. They're great, nice and wide which makes commuter-type pedalling very easy, and gives a lot of platform for power. They've also (like many MTB flats, but at a cheaper price) have little metal studs sticking up to stop your feet slipping off, which is a nice touch. Nice.

Toe Clips: These might be cheaper elsewhere, but these are the first ones I found, and would work with the above pedals which have holes for screws like I mentioned.


----------



## Cubist (5 Jan 2009)

I have just treated my MTB to a pair of DMR V8s (that's the real thing that Wellgo have copied.) They are lighter, and have a grease port which allows you to inject grease into the axle. Shop around and you'll get them for £20. I rode 15 miles on New Years Day in sub-zero temperatures, on reasonable tracks, wearing a pair of skate trainers. They have a grippy sole, ideal for the spikes on the DMRs, but most importantly have a huge padded tongue and therefore kept all the cold wind off my feet. Mmmmm, toasty! Yesterday I rode wearing a pair of Karrimor walking trainers. Grippy and comfy. Both shoes available from Sportworld Direct for less than 20 quid. I still have the original "Fasten Alu" pedals with strapless nylon toeclips which can be swapped onto the bike for long rides on the road. Best of both worlds?


----------



## Gotte (18 Jan 2009)

I think it depends on your style. I've been cycling nigh on 35 years and have never got on with any type of clipless setup. I've toured, commuted, xcounty MTB'd, cargo-biked and road biked. I've never raced, though. That would be a different matter. I've never had a problem getting out of clipless pedals. My problem has always been getting back in. The amount of times I've faffed around trying to get that foot in as I wobble slowly forwards, trying not to slip off the pedal (Looks being the worst). I just lose patience with them. 
Trouble is, after years riding without them, I find with them, I never pull up, anyway, and so there's little point. 
I also don;t like the idea of being clipped in in the even of being hit. I know that they are supposed to come loose, but I've read of them not doing.
There is also the constant fear of falling in traffic - though, like I said, never had a problem getting out.
But back to my main point. I figure, if you aren;t racing, nor jumping, where I imagine, they're really effective, or Dhing, where, again, I imagine, they're invaluable, then there isn;t that much need for them. 
At the minute I'm into vintage rides, and so don;t really consider them. But in my travels I did come across this, which you might find interesting, esp the bit about them not really doing any good, anyway.

http://www.rivbike.com/article/clothing/the_shoes_ruse


----------



## Jim77 (19 Jan 2009)

Another newbie question to add to this:

Do all pedals fit all bikes?


----------



## Radius (19 Jan 2009)

Generally, yes.


----------



## Cathryn (19 Jan 2009)

marinyork said:


> If you want to use flat pedals, use flat pedals. If you want to use toe clips use those. If you want to use clipless use clipless. You can even get flat one side/SPD the other side!



I've just bought these - they're sat in my bedroom whilst I pluck up the courage to put them on my bike!! This weekend is likely to be DDay!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 Jan 2009)

If by _Butterfly Bars_ you mean _Trekking Bars_ such as







then IMO they are not uncool in the slightest. I use them!!!! 



MacBludgeon said:


> Following on from my faupax of 'butterfly' bars I felt I should continue to be uncool and seek advice on my new flat pedals and footwear combination.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 Jan 2009)

Most new bikes with have a standard size male / female thread, however I fell into the trap of buying new SPD's for an old bike and had to replace the crank arms.

I have copied the following information form Sheldon Browns Website.

Standard-3-piece cranks9/16" (0.56") x 20 tpi14.28 x 1.27 mm 

One-piece (American) Cranks1/2" (0.50") x 20 tpi12.7 x 1.27 mm 

Old French14 mm x 1.25 mm0.55" 20.32 tpi




Jim77 said:


> Another newbie question to add to this:
> 
> Do all pedals fit all bikes?


----------



## Marsh (7 Mar 2012)

Have ridden a road bike for more years than I care to admit, always with toeclips and straps. Recent experience on a hard tail fitted with Time Atac Alium peddles, non adjustable spring tension to cleats, has proved dangerous. A moment will always arise where the foot is required with a rapidity these pedals don't allow so I'm looking at flats and five ten shoes so as to avoid another broken wrist !

My off road experiences have led me to feel that flat peddles with the appropriate shoe is the best choice.
The choice of pedal is not a problem, but looking at five ten shoes I am scared off by the absence of a strap across the laces. My experience with trainers is that the laces get trapped between chain and ring which raises several questions. Do five tens, which apparently suit flats best, just have very short laces? If so why can't I find replacement laces specifically for these shoes? My biggest quandary with them is why, unlike all other shoes they appear to ignore the issue of a trapped lace?


----------



## Psyclist (7 Mar 2012)

I hope you're not riding a road bike with flats!! No matter what flats you use, you'll find it harder to pedal compared to clips and straps or clipless.

I'd at least get some Wellgo 964 pedals with Toe Clips if you don't like the straps and have insecurity of getting in and out of pedals easily.


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Mar 2012)

Radius said:


> Pedals: Wellgo V8


 
Those are the style i have. Unlike my older beartraps*, I've never slipped off these, regardless of foot wear.

*my shins didn't like them!


----------



## rollinstok (7 Mar 2012)

I use the shimano combi flat/spd pedals on my hybrid which truly make the bike extremely versatile.
Some type of clip system is the way to go if you wish to cycle any sort of distance as they will optimise your input.
I have a hilly route option on my rides and the difference with/ without spd's is extremely noticeable.
My house overlooks Morecambe bay and there is a promenade right in front of me with links to cyclepaths that I use all the time. The flats come into their own here because of all the people and dog swerving/stopping. The combis give me an ideal solution.


----------



## Marsh (8 Mar 2012)

tyred said:


> On a similar matter, I use plain pedals and ordinary footwear. I did experiment with toe clips on my mountain bike but have found it virtually impossible to get my foot into the thing without ending up falling of the bike. Any advice about getting moving while using toe clips and straps would be very welcome.


 
I suggest you find a wall to lean against and just practice the action required to get your foot in. From standstill, if you don't strike lucky even after some practice as suggested, get some momentum then try to again. You will be surprised how natural the action becomes after a little practice, even wonder why others aren't marveling at your expertise!

On rough ground leave the straps slack, only tighten up when you feel a foot on the ground is not a likely immediate necessity. Go for christophe straps or any make which has a real, as in genuine quick release, some such as brooks don't have a roller in the strap, the roller facilitates rapid foot release. Cleats in my experience are definitely not as quick to exit from as a slackened toe strap, even when fully tightened , with practice you are master of your own release, not the case with the Time Atac aliums which resulted in my broken wrist. 

Consider the ground ahead of you, if it's rough stay slack, if in traffic likewise, always stay on the side of caution but go for max benefit by tightening up when the going is clear of need for a quick exit.


----------



## snorri (8 Mar 2012)

Marsh said:


> I suggest you find a wall to lean against and just practice


You have revived a 3 year old thread, it's likely advice will have been obtained elsewhere by now.


----------



## Marsh (8 Mar 2012)

snorri said:


> You have revived a 3 year old thread, it's likely advice will have been obtained elsewhere by now.


 
I'm impressed that you have recall to three year old threads with such rapidity. I'm new on here so wasn't aware I was being a bore maybe the guy I responded to wasn't aware of the three year old thread either.


----------



## snorri (8 Mar 2012)

Marsh said:


> I'm impressed that you have recall to three year old threads with such rapidity. I'm new on here so wasn't aware I was being a bore maybe the guy I responded to wasn't aware of the three year old thread either.


 I don't have recall, but the date of posting is given just below the text of every message. It's OK, no harm done, I was just trying to be helpful. There is no end to a thread, but some of the contributors to the thread have apparently moved on as they have not posted for quite some time.


----------



## YahudaMoon (8 Mar 2012)

[QUOTE 442650, member: 45"]you don't have to spend a lot. These are pretty grippy


I used these before I went to SPDs

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Wellgo_LU_987U_Flattie_Pedals/5360006642/[/quote]

I have some of those in the link. I found a smashed up broken bike in the street a few year back thinking I could fix it (more rubbish in my house) brought it home

Your welcome to them for free if you can pick them up or I can post them at your cost

I have no idea what the post is ? 

They are mohoosive though and weigh about the same as a bag of cement.


----------



## MacB (8 Mar 2012)

Wow, blast from the past, I'd forgotten all about this, since then I have:-

tried several flat pedals, tried strapless toe clips, traditional clips, Powergrips, Holdfast Straps and SPD pedals and shoes.

I now have pinned platform pedals on all bikes, recently got some Superstar Nano ones for the road bike. If I like them enough then they'll replace my cheapo Wellgo BMX style clunkers on the other bikes.

I did buy the 5/10 Impact Low shoes and they are seriously grippy and very comfy. But they are large, pretty heavy, a little hot in warm weather and absorb an incredible amount of water, and take an age to dry, if they get a soaking.

So I'm toying with the idea of using another 5/10 design and some of their Freerunning models look the part. Much lighter, drain/dry well and the same super grippy sole. I think the Impact Lows are just too much shoe for on road riding though they have covered a lot of miles, about 7k at the last count.

For the laces I just do a double bow and then tuck all ends into the laces themselves, they've never come loose yet.


----------



## YahudaMoon (8 Mar 2012)

Just realised this thread is yonks old


----------



## Psyclist (8 Mar 2012)

Same!


----------



## tyred (9 Mar 2012)

Just for the record, I have now mastered toe clips


----------



## beachcaster (9 Mar 2012)

V8s are fine with a stiff pair of boots or shoes not too much flexibility in the soles.
I use cycle shoes ....and dont let the clipless enthusiasts coerce you to lock your feet in if you dont want to.

Free the Feet.........free the mind !!!

barry


----------

